# Installation de Windows sur 2nd DD interne



## lombrok (13 Janvier 2016)

Hello everybody,

J'ai récemment fait l'acquisition d'un kit optibay que j'ai monté sans soucis sur mon Macbook Pro 13' mid-2012. J'ai donc échangé mon superdrive avec un disque dur SATA de 500Go. 

J'aurais aimé installer sur ce DD Windows 10. J'ai lu sur Boot Camp "Si votre mac a plusieurs disques durs, vous pouvez également effacer un des disques pour l'utiliser exclusivement avec Windows" ... Seulement lors de l'installation de windows, au moment du choix du disque dur, j'ai un message qui me dit que "Le matériel de cet ordinateur peut ne pas prendre en charge le démarrage sur ce disque. Vérifiez que le contrôleur de ce disque est activé dans le menu BIOS de l'ordinateur." J'ai donc cliqué sur 'formater' et ensuite j'ai pu cliquer sur suivant. Cette fois il me dit "Nous n'avons pas pu créer de partition, ni localiser une partition déjà existante. Pour plus d'informations, voir les fichiers journaux d'installation." Bref, impossible d'installer windows...

Soit. J'ai donc installer OS X (à l'aide de la commande 'CMD+R' lors du démarrage) sur mon nouveau disque dur vierge qui est maintenant "démarrable". Seulement je n'arrive toujours pas à installer windows dessus... Lors de l'installation de windows, la case "formater" est maintenant grisée... Il y aurait une solution: partitionner le disque dur a l'aide de Boot Camp et y installer Windows mais je perds 50 précieux Go du coup et ai une partition OS X qui ne servirait à rien... 

N'y a t-il vraiment aucun moyen d'installer Windows 10 UNIQUEMENT sur ce disque dur interne?... Je ne vois pas ce que j'ai pu louper, à mon avis cela relève de connaissances plus poussées en informatique que je n'ai pas... 

Anybody?


----------



## Locke (13 Janvier 2016)

lombrok a dit:


> N'y a t-il vraiment aucun moyen d'installer Windows 10 UNIQUEMENT sur ce disque dur interne?


Non, une partition temporaire de Boot Camp pour installer une version de Windows ne pourra se faire que dans le disque dur interne d'un Mac et ce disque dur ne doit pas être partitionné. La raison est en simple, OS X doit pouvoir gérer en interne le boot de démarrage permettant de choisir OS X ou Windows. 

Tout dépend de tes besoins, mais tu peux avoir Windows dans une machine virtuelle avec Paralleles Desktop, VMware ou VirtualBox _(gratuit)_.


----------



## lombrok (13 Janvier 2016)

Alright... Je ne comprends pas bien alors ce que j'ai lu dans Boot Camp ("Si votre mac a plusieurs disques durs, vous pouvez également effacer un des disques pour l'utiliser exclusivement avec Windows" ou encore "Effacer le disque et créer une seule partition pour Windows") ... Anyway, merci pour ta réponse!


----------



## Locke (13 Janvier 2016)

lombrok a dit:


> Alright... Je ne comprends pas bien alors ce que j'ai lu dans Boot Camp ("Si votre mac a plusieurs disques durs, vous pouvez également effacer un des disques pour l'utiliser exclusivement avec Windows" ou encore "Effacer le disque et créer une seule partition pour Windows")


Tu peux me citer le passage ou tu as lu ça ?

Officielment...
https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT201468
https://support.apple.com/kb/PH17852?locale=fr_FR&viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## lombrok (13 Janvier 2016)

En fait le problème c'est que le DD que j'ai placé à la place de mon lecteur CD est considéré comme un DD externe??


----------



## lombrok (13 Janvier 2016)

voici ce que j'ai lu


----------



## Locke (14 Janvier 2016)

Là, j'essaye de comprendre, car il y a une contradiction avec le lien officiel qui date du 21 décembre 2015 dans la réponse #4.

Tu es sous El Capitan ?

Je dois réinstaller Windows 10 dans une partition Boot Camp pour un logiciel de 3D, j'en saurais plus dans quelques heures, le temps de refaire un clone et l'installation. Mais j'ai l'impression que c'est lié avec le modèle de matériel, à savoir une année butoir ou il y a cette possibilité et pour moi, cette année serait 2014. A suivre...


----------



## lombrok (14 Janvier 2016)

Oui oui mon mac est à jour !

Je vais peut être tenté autre chose: Effacer le disque dur d'origine du mac et essayer d'y installer Windows en une seule et unique partition... Est ce que je peux faire un clone de celui-ci sur mon 2ème disque dur interne avant?


----------



## lombrok (14 Janvier 2016)

Fuck le clone, j'ai sauvegardé ce que j'avais a sauvegardé et je souhaite maintenant formater mon disque dur d'origine pour y installer Windows en une seule partition! Mais je n'y arrive pas!!!...


----------



## Giac Giac (17 Janvier 2016)

Salut,
J'ai exactement le même problème alors que j'avais déjà réussi à faire ce type d'installations sur mon macbook pro il y a deux/trois mois. Si quelqu'un a une solution, je suis preneur !


----------



## jssosbk (23 Avril 2018)

bonjour je viens d'ajouter un deuxième disque dur à la place de mon lecteur cd sur mon macbook pro 13'' de 2011 tournant sur High Sierra. Je souhaiterai installer windows sur le deuxième disque dur et garder high sierra sur mon ssd à l'emplacement d'origine. Cela est il possible?


----------



## Locke (23 Avril 2018)

jssosbk a dit:


> bonjour je viens d'ajouter un deuxième disque dur à la place de mon lecteur cd sur mon macbook pro 13'' de 2011 tournant sur High Sierra. Je souhaiterai installer windows sur le deuxième disque dur et garder high sierra sur mon ssd à l'emplacement d'origine. Cela est il possible?


Non, Assistant Boot Camp exige que la partition temporaire d'une installation de Windows soit impérativement dans le disque dur interne et non partitionné. Relis la réponse #2.


----------



## jssosbk (24 Avril 2018)

Locke a dit:


> Non, Assistant Boot Camp exige que la partition temporaire d'une installation de Windows soit impérativement dans le disque dur interne et non partitionné. Relis la réponse #2.


merci pour ta réponse! et sans utiliser boot camp ce n'est pas possible d'installer windows sur ce deuxième disque dur genre en utilisant une clé usb bootable?


----------



## Locke (24 Avril 2018)

jssosbk a dit:


> merci pour ta réponse! et sans utiliser boot camp ce n'est pas possible d'installer windows sur ce deuxième disque dur genre en utilisant une clé usb bootable?


Négatif, ça ne marchera pas.


jssosbk a dit:


> mon macbook pro 13'' de 2011


Ton MBP se fait un peu vieux, de plus tu n'as que des ports en USB 2.0 et c'est bien dommage. La seule solution possible est de faire impérativement l'installation dans le disque dur interne, puis de faire un clone de la partition Windows avec Winclone, puis de faire un rétroclonage dans le disque en lieu et place du SuperDrive et ensuite d'effacer la partition de Windows du disque dur interne en relançant Assistant Boot Camp.


----------



## jssosbk (24 Avril 2018)

Locke a dit:


> Négatif, ça ne marchera pas.
> 
> Ton MBP se fait un peu vieux, de plus tu n'as que des ports en USB 2.0 et c'est bien dommage. La seule solution possible est de faire impérativement l'installation dans le disque dur interne, puis de faire un clone de la partition Windows avec Winclone, puis de faire un rétroclonage dans le disque en lieu et place du SuperDrive et ensuite d'effacer la partition de Windows du disque dur interne en relançant Assistant Boot Camp.



ok je vais tester ça! et si j'installe os x avec une clé usb bootable sur le deuxième disque dur en lieu et place du SuperDrive et que je fais ensuite une partition windows avec boot camp de la totalité de capacité de ce disque dur ça peut marcher?


----------



## Locke (24 Avril 2018)

jssosbk a dit:


> ok je vais tester ça! et si j'installe os x avec une clé usb bootable sur le deuxième disque dur en lieu et place du SuperDrive et que je fais ensuite une partition windows avec boot camp de la totalité de capacité de ce disque dur ça peut marcher?


C'est une possibilité que je n'ai jamais testé, mais le problème est qu'il sera impossible par la suite de supprimer la partition macOS étant donné que le muti boot sera effacé, donc au démarrage ça donnera un écran noir !


----------

